# 2 litters at the same time....



## MustLoveLOLCats (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi  New here, but hoping for some thoughts or advice...

I have 2 female cats that got preg almost at the same time, and now they have both delivered (2 weeks apart). Now it seems that once one of the kittens from one mom meows, the other mother goes, takes the kitten, and adds it to her litter. This goes both ways. Both moms will allow the others kitten to nurse, and they are not fighting over which kitten goes in what nest. Is this just communal parenting, or should we do something to separate the litters? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our farmcats did this with the few litters they had before we were able to get everyone s/n. However they kept all of the kittens in the same large 'nest' and shared nursing and raising duties. The nest was large enough for both females and their litters. If you want, you can separate the families, or you could just keep a very close eye to make sure no kitten is going without and no female is getting dragged down with excessive nursing duties.
h =^..^=


----------



## MustLoveLOLCats (Mar 28, 2010)

As long as its been seen before, I won't worry then. Separating them would prove problematic with other territory issues we have in the house, so I'll back off and see what progresses. Thanks!!


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

my breeder had two litters born one day apart. they had separate areas set up, and birthed the kittens separately, but with in a few days, had moved all the kittens to one spot. they took turns caring for the kittens, regardless of who the actual mother of a particular kitten was. my boy was the runt, a tiny little thing that the breeder was worried wouldn't make it. when the kittens where a couple of weeks old, she realized that both mamas were taking turns taking kimo off on his own for some one-on-one nursing attention. he's now thriving, thanks to both of his mamas.

i think, as long as both mothers are comfortable with the situation, then there is no need to worry about it. if anyone seems stressed or anxious, then i would reevaluate.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's great your cats know the benefits of teamwork.


----------

